# FREE - Oil Filters to GIVE AWAY



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi All,

Who would like a free oil filter (UK Only, worldwide if you cover shipping) 

Mann Oil Filter. 

Fit Nissan Skyline R32, R33, R34 and Stagea (NOT R35)

These are great sturdy items, also narrow shoulder great for some relocation kits. 




























If you are looking for other items, why not try the links below.

We Supply Parts to the Motorsport and Tuning World.

*All Nissan Skyline parts - BUY ONLINE*

GASKETS

FILTERS

PLUGS

AIR FILTERS

.


*FOR YOUR FREE FILTER. PM or Email us [email protected] *



.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Would any one else like one ?


----------



## Alpina boy (Aug 2, 2016)

still got any?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Alpina boy said:


> still got any?


You will need to email me, I cannot PM you. [email protected]


----------

